# DIY Stand for my DIY



## Po7713

Hi Guys 

Just wanted to show you my weekend project, i wanted a stand to put my most used DIY supplies on and ended up making one from wood i had laying around hope you like.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 19


----------



## MrDeedz

can i place an order lol


----------



## Huffapuff

Very nice work. Now you just need to get a scale and you can ditch the pipettes and syringe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Great work!

Can I place an order for one with uhh.. 200 slots? lol


----------



## Po7713

Huffapuff said:


> Very nice work. Now you just need to get a scale and you can ditch the pipettes and syringe


I have a scale and the pipettes are for the concentrates in the glass bottles . The syringe is for my Nic that i keep in the dark glass bottle in the fridge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Po7713

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Great work!
> 
> Can I place an order for one with uhh.. 200 slots? lol


This is just 40 slots for the most used concentrates the other 160 you keep in a cupboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

Po7713 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just wanted to show you my weekend project, i wanted a stand to put my most used DIY supplies on and ended up making one from wood i had laying around hope you like.
> 
> View attachment 97809
> View attachment 97810
> View attachment 97811
> View attachment 97812
> View attachment 97813
> View attachment 97814
> View attachment 97815
> View attachment 97816
> View attachment 97817
> View attachment 97818
> View attachment 97819


Very very nice. You need to start mass production. I would definitely place an order for one!


----------



## Silver

Great work @Po7713 !
The stand looks super
Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Strontium

That is flippen awesome, I want one.


----------



## Mahir

Nice work mate!


----------



## Lawrence A

Very cool - thanks for sharing!!!


----------

